

Mathematica algorithms rendered as music - sublemonic
http://tones.wolfram.com/

======
Kliment
It's amusing. Back when Wolfram's "A New Kind of Science" (NKS) came out, I
was one of the masochistic types that actually read the whole thing. It's a
fairly decent introductory text to cellular automata, but it's not new, and
wasn't back then either. Well, the amusing bit is that he explicitly states in
there how while the visual system has meaningful potential for interpreting
complex patterns such as those generated by cellular automata, the auditory
system is too linear and limited to perceive such things. And not too long
later, he publishes a cellular automata -based music generator on his website
(this thing has been around for a while).

